# Newbie inquiring about the dark side.



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally hit my 90 days and 100 posts. Now trying to learn what this dark side is about. Hi everyone inquiring noob just wanting to know.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Look around, lots to read before asking.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Dark Side---Bump your credit card up-read some threads and the rules-buy pc's to start-set your rh between 60-62..........oh and don't pay any attention to USPS tracking


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome to the other side of Puff! This is the side where you start to sell off your NC stash and convert your humidors to 60%. I must admit though I still like NC's but that RASS I just smoked may make me change my mind.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> Finally hit my 90 days and 100 posts. Now trying to learn what this dark side is about. Hi everyone inquiring noob just wanting to know.


Uh oh...you are in deep doo doo!

Lots of info in this forum so take some time to read the many good resources available. You'll be enjoying the forbidden fruits in no time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

xSentinelx said:


> Finally hit my 90 days and 100 posts. Now trying to learn what this dark side is about. Hi everyone inquiring noob just wanting to know.


Welcome and beware what you ask for the force is strong the slope is steep!


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Read all the stickies!! Be prepared to spend alot of time waiting and hoping. Don't ever ask about or mention vendors. Be prepared to buy another humidor just for your new stash.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome......

Ya know that cooler you were thinking you didn't need......

You need it......at 62 rh


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Welcome......
> 
> Ya know that cooler you were thinking you didn't need......
> 
> ...


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

Do CCs really need to be kept at a lower RH? I keep my humis between 63-65%


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm no expert, but everyone I've taked to has said the drier the better. I keep mine at 57%-60%. I've read that the lower humidity accentuates the "Twang."


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh man is the force strong on this side. So start reading, get more storage, and raise budget. Got it so far. Thanks all for the welcome and advice


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

The only intelligent advice I can offer is to turn and run--if you choose to proceed the fellas around here can be a little like those vampires from "dusk till dawn". Seeing that they will only encourage you to walk further down the hall into the abyss. I am not saying the abyss isn't attractive, so is Salma Hayek, but it will cost ya!!!


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

what's sad about us US residents is that we're forbidden to buy CC. But if your desire for them is strong and true and pray to the tobacco gods (there are four of them. Two are dead and the other two are mostly dead) daily, they some times appear in your mail box.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

You don't necessarily need to bump up your budget, unless your used to buying 5ers of nc's. the price of good cc's is comparable to the price of nc's. the only problem is you probably won't be able to buy 5ers unless you can get them from other botls. 


If you start getting into el's or the super premium stuff like esplendidos then the price goes up significantly. Although its not far off from pardon Annie's or opus coffins


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> You don't necessarily need to bump up your budget, unless your used to buying 5ers of nc's. the price of good cc's is comparable to the price of nc's. the only problem is you probably won't be able to buy 5ers unless you can get them from other botls.
> 
> If you start getting into el's or the super premium stuff like esplendidos then the price goes up significantly. Although its not far off from pardon Annie's or opus coffins


I've read the informational topics and the noob sticks. My head is now dazed & confused. Let the scavenger/ hunt begin.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> I've read the informational topics and the noob sticks. My head is now dazed & confused. Let the scavenger/ hunt begin.


I don't believe in "noob sticks" Chances are, if you live in the U.S., and you do, that you have plenty of experience with nc's before you start flirting with the idea of hunting down some CC's. I say, read the reviews, and pick something you might like, whether its a complex stick or something light and creamy.


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

xSentinelx said:


> I've read the informational topics and the noob sticks. My head is now dazed & confused. Let the scavenger/ hunt begin.


Haha! Yeah, my head is swimming from the Noob CC topics too. Need to let the bank balance recover a bit before I start buying cigars again.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> I don't believe in "noob sticks" Chances are, if you live in the U.S., and you do, that you have plenty of experience with nc's before you start flirting with the idea of hunting down some CC's. I say, read the reviews, and pick something you might like, whether its a complex stick or something light and creamy.


I get what your saying but this "twang" the you get from CC that everyone speaks of. I know that I do like a creamy cigar but this talk of "twang" has me curious. Baby steps I shall be taking.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> I get what your saying but this "twang" the you get from CC that everyone speaks of. I know that I do like a creamy cigar but this talk of "twang" has me curious. Baby steps I shall be taking.


Twang is not necessarily a flavor, it's hard to explain. That's why it has a goofy name like "twang". It's more like an overall essence, or something. If you like creamy cigars I would suggest the Romeo y Julieta short Churchill. That one tastes like a glass of heavy cream, with a hint of twang! :wink:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

when I think of "twang", I'm often reminded of my favorite American country singer Willy Nelson. Now that's twang. 
Love the Cuban grown tobacco Habanos though. But I also enjoy just all 99% of the NC tobacco vitolas I smoke as well. 
Just call me a tobacco whore if you will. 
Truth be told, there are times when I have difficulty distinguishing between harsh taste, from what is often considered full strength. Could be a combination of the two perhaps, but then again, there is sometimes that full strength taste with a smooth complexity that makes me say ooh with every puff until I burn my fingers. 
The other fore mention usually gets snuffed out sooner if it lacks taste. Too bad. It looked really nice.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

To me Twang = Salt/that feeling of putting your tongue on a 9V battery when you were a kid.

But in a really really good way 

I love that Twang


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

StogieJim said:


> To me Twang = Salt/that feeling of putting your tongue on a 9V battery when you were a kid.
> 
> But in a really really good way
> 
> I love that Twang


Wow now you got more curious. I've been looking at prices and waiting for the funds to replenish. Haha TWANG what the dark side is all about:fencing:


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

xSentinelx said:


> Wow now you got more curious. I've been looking at prices and waiting for the funds to replenish. Haha TWANG what the dark side is all about:fencing:


Arnel,

Welcome to the Habanos section. My only advice is to please call these cigars "Havanas", as in "I'm smoking a fine Havana". They are not CCs, I believe that refers to old carbon copies, that used to make your fingers black.

Just for fun, shoot me your address via PM...


----------



## Feldenak (Aug 15, 2012)

bpegler said:


> They are not CCs, I believe that refers to old carbon copies, that used to make your fingers black.


ound:


----------



## Blazedup (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Arnel,
> 
> Welcome to the Habanos section. My only advice is to please call these cigars "Havanas", as in "I'm smoking a fine Havana". They are not CCs, I believe that refers to old carbon copies, that used to make your fingers black.
> 
> Just for fun, shoot me your address via PM...


Haha fresh... Havanas it is


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

xSentinelx said:


> Haha fresh... Havanas it is


 Just for fun---when Bob Pegler says that you better duck.....


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

avitti said:


> Just for fun---when Bob Pegler says that you better duck.....


What what!!! Are you serious is he the shukins of the dark side? I'm just a pad wan learning the Havana wat


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea man, beware... I'd fortify that mailbox of yours 

Bob is a good guy, he's the one who introduced me to Havana's a couple years ago 

And now I'm broke. Thanks Bob!!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

bpegler said:


> Arnel,
> 
> Just for fun, shoot me your address via PM...


sounds like a death sentence to me :wave: bye bye


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm in the similar boat as Arnel. This side of the fence looks interesting. A seperate humidor you say? Great, more money.....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Not to hijack or anything but this looked like a good place to also announce I made it to the 90 days finally. Woohoo seems from the reading its time to read some more, spend some more and pray. O what a slippery slope. :smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


----------



## The_Chosen_One (Aug 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Not to hijack or anything but this looked like a good place to also announce I made it to the 90 days finally. Woohoo seems from the reading its time to read some more, spend some more and pray. O what a slippery slope. :smoke: :smoke: :smoke:


Ha, so many of us just got in here all at once. I was going to start a new thread but this one seems good enough for it, can anyone share links to help in the research dept of havana's? Not asking for sites to buy from, but sites you've used to help pick out counterfeits etc.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

The_Chosen_One said:


> Not asking for sites to buy from, but sites you've used to help pick out counterfeits etc.


that may still be drawing a fine line of decleration, but is a great idea. One thing that really scares me is getting japped by scammers in that department.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man i used to use a GREAT site to spot fakes... this was before I got into this forum of course and bought from reputable vendors.

At the time I worked at a shop in Tampa, and I had ALL kinds of guys trying to sell me "Cubans". I bought from a few people, smoked the sticks, they tasted like cheap Dominican tobacco's, so I saved my labels and did some research. I was not happy with what I found 

Let me find that site and I'll report back... Just buy from reputable vendors overseas and you won't have to worry about any of that!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Found it, that was quick!

http://www.cubancigarwebsite.com/

THen you can go under search and click by brand. It got to the point where I knew how the cursive lettering should be on cohibas, how the Monte labels should look, dimensions and everything. Turns out the guys selling these cubans had no idea either, so at least they were genuine and trying to help a BOTL out. They weren't to happy with their "vendors" after I showed them that ALL of their shit was fake. I normally wouldn't call a guy out on that, but these guys were good people and I knew them well. Figured they needed to know that that 600 dollar box of behikes was fake. LOL!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

I was trying to remember the same site! I actually ended up using that as a reference to figure out if some faux-hibas I saw on CraigsList were the real deal or not. This website set the record straight in no time!


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Counterfeit Gallery | Cigar Aficionado
I think this link will help a little


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Quite a few new faces here. Nice!

Welcome to the sunny side of the street fellas. You're gonna have a great time. There is so much knowledge and experience on this board, you will be amazed. 

Enjoy.


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Arnie said:


> Quite a few new faces here. Nice!
> 
> Welcome to the sunny side of the street fellas. You're gonna have a great time. There is so much knowledge and experience on this board, you will be amazed.
> 
> Enjoy.


And my brain is officially numb. So I'm curious of this twang that they speak of in Havanas. How true is that the soil in Cuba is very rich in lithium and that is where this twang may come from. That's you some people get sick when smoking Havana cigars. Is this fact or fiction? Has anyone heard of this?

Thanks for the sunny welcome Arnie :dance:


----------

